# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اگر شبانه بریم، در مدرک شبانه رو درج میکنند

## Keiv4n

عنوان خودش گویاست. اگر دانشگاه شبانه بریم، توی مدرک درج میکنند شبانه یا با روزانه فرقی نمیکنه؟

----------


## artim

> عنوان خودش گویاست. اگر دانشگاه شبانه بریم، توی مدرک درج میکنند شبانه یا با روزانه فرقی نمیکنه؟


نه شبانه درج نمیکنه

----------


## khaan

هیچی درج نمیشه. الان همه جا روزانه و شبانه یکی درس میخونن فقط شبانه ها شهریه پرداخت میکنن.

----------

